

Facebook DNS record has been compromised - joss82

Here is the whois I got from: www.gandi.net&#x2F;whois:<p>It seems that european DNS report incorrent&#x2F;spammish DNS record for facebook...<p>What is going on?<p>FACEBOOK.COM.MORE.INFO.AT.WWW.BEYONDWHOIS.COM<p>FACEBOOK.COM.ZZZZZ.GET.LAID.AT.WWW.SWINGINGCOMMUNITY.COM<p>FACEBOOK.COM.LOVE D.BY.WWW.SHQIPHOST.COM<p>FACEBOOK.COM.GET.ONE.MILLION.DOLLARS.AT.WWW.UNIMUNDI<p>FACEBOOK.COM.DISABLE.YOUR.TIMELINE.NOW.WITH.THE.ORIGINAL.TIMELINE-REMOVE.NET<p>FACEBOOK.COM
======
staunch
You're confusing a whois service with DNS. They are not the same thing. Whois
is giving you back results that match your query because they also contain the
string "facebook.com"

------
techietim
See:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6345872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6345872)

------
prostoalex
Here's the official state of affairs
[http://whois.domaintools.com/facebook.com](http://whois.domaintools.com/facebook.com)

------
joss82
Thanks guys, next time I will whois with =domain_name

